# This was what I bought my lathe for -originally



## skiprat (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi Guys and fellow petrolheads.
Believe it or not, the reason I bought my (wood)lathe was to work on one of my other hobbies, weather permitting. This is a Marlin Roadster. It is a kit car based on a 1930's Alfa. It is rubbish on the motorway, but like a go-cart around the minor roads and hills in Wales. Ok, I hear you ask, what has this to do with wood turning?
The second pic show the American White Oak dashboard and other trim I made for it.


----------



## johncrane (Feb 24, 2007)

l can see a lot of pens in your car Steven!! you have done a great job there mate'[]


----------



## btboone (Feb 24, 2007)

Skiprat, after all that work, you put the steering wheel on the wrong side! [][)]


----------



## skiprat (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by btboone_
> <br />Skiprat, after all that work, you put the steering wheel on the wrong side! [][)]



Very funny[}][] But please note that ALL our steering wheels are on the RIGHT (correct)side. [] You guys made a mistake with your first car and then had to DRIVE on the wrong side of the road too!!!

Now, go and break an expensive cutting bit or something. [8D]


----------



## btboone (Feb 24, 2007)

Skiprat, when driving in Europe, do all countries drive on the left or are there some on the right?  I imagine it would get pretty confusing if you had to switch back and forth.


----------



## Stevej72 (Feb 24, 2007)

That is a great looking car, I bet it's a lot of fun to drive.


----------



## leehljp (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by btboone_
> <br />Skiprat, when driving in Europe, do all countries drive on the left or are there some on the right?  I imagine it would get pretty confusing if you had to switch back and forth.



Bruce,
I know that you asked Skiprat but I will chime in with my experience:
It does get confusing at times going back and forth. Fortunately so far, no wrecks in 20+ from going back and forth from left to right side driving. I usually go back to the States once a year for a month. It is kinda second nature now. The key is to look up and see if people are coming strait at you; if so, go to the other side, QUICKLY, and hope a policeman doesn't see you! []


----------



## skiprat (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by btboone_
> <br />Skiprat, when driving in Europe, do all countries drive on the left or are there some on the right?  I imagine it would get pretty confusing if you had to switch back and forth.



Bruce, I'm pretty sure that all of Europe except the UK, drive on the right. We have lots of problems with truck drivers from some East European coutries. Their right hand side mirrors often can't see cars on their right. Some horrific pile ups!!
As far as I know, most Ex British colonies like Oz, South Africa and some far east countries drive on the left. 
I work for a really big company and they send me all around the world, so I'm pretty much used to it.

Too late to change it now.[]


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Feb 24, 2007)

When I saw that in the shop thread I thought it was a Lotus 7, which about made me have some serious envy. There are a few cars that I would love to import from your side of the pond; Mini Cooper(classic), older Alpine, and a whole bunch that I can't afford.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by btboone_
> <br />Skiprat, when driving in Europe, do all countries drive on the left or are there some on the right?  I imagine it would get pretty confusing if you had to switch back and forth.



In Europe only Great Britain, Ireland and Malta drive on the wrong side!! They can do this because they are islands and separated from the ones that drive right[][]
Sweden was the other European country that used the left side, but the changed over in the late 50's or early 60's (so I was told by Swedish colleagues).


----------



## btboone (Feb 24, 2007)

I went to the Carribean and rode in some taxies on some of the islands that drove on the left.  It was bad enough that they drove like they did, but it was extra scary being on the "wrong" side.


----------



## Chuck Key (Feb 24, 2007)

All the countries that drive on the left are going to switch to the right side in the near future.  Trucks and busses are switching two week in advance of automobiles as a trial.  

Chuckie


----------



## skiprat (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chuck Key_
> <br />All the countries that drive on the left are going to switch to the right side in the near future.  Trucks and busses are switching two week in advance of automobiles as a trial.
> 
> Chuckie



That should be fun[]


----------



## Pikebite (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chuck Key_
> <br />All the countries that drive on the left are going to switch to the right side in the near future.  Trucks and busses are switching two week in advance of automobiles as a trial.



Most of the buses around me started that several years ago!


----------



## JimGo (Feb 24, 2007)

That's a beauty!  Kind of funny, I bought my first lathe so I could make a shifter knob for my first (and thus-far only) convertible, a limited edition 1991 Miata (MX5).  I no longer have the car, ,but I still have the lathe.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 24, 2007)

I've only driven on the left in two countries, Jamaica and Trinidad.. bigger problem than the left side of the road was the cars had the shift in the center of the car, on my left hand... also in London, forgot which side of watch when I stepped off the curb... nearly got my young b... run over a couple of time.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 25, 2007)

Is it still true that the reason kits cars are popular in the U.K. is because of the tax structure? Meaning, if you buy a whole car you must pay incredible taxes on it. But if you buy one bit by bit the taxes can be avoided? BTW, neat. I'm sure it is fun.


----------



## Ligget (Feb 25, 2007)

Great car Steven, lovely job on the dashboard too![]


----------



## skiprat (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />Is it still true that the reason kits cars are popular in the U.K. is because of the tax structure? Meaning, if you buy a whole car you must pay incredible taxes on it. But if you buy one bit by bit the taxes can be avoided? BTW, neat. I'm sure it is fun.



No tax benifits at all.[] In fact it is very difficult to get a kit car on the road and legal. It has to pass very stringent tests. Most kit cars are owner built, so hopefully they are built properly. They are often safer than other second hand cars. Mine is 20 years old. This means that it does not have to pass emission tests when it goes for it's annual test. It is great fun to drive, but lately, I only just fit in it. It may have to go this year[]


----------



## wudnhed (Feb 26, 2007)

Look at that........WOW!  Keep it, keep it........lose a couple pds and have fun!

BTW beautiful work on the inside.


----------

